# Суматриптан



## Maral (21 Окт 2009)

Доброе утро! Кто-нибудь пробовал Суматриптан? Поделитесь своими впечатлениями, пожалуйста.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (21 Окт 2009)

Если быстро запить водой, то абсолютно безвкустный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2009)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Если быстро запить водой, то абсолютно безвкустный.


----------

